# Disturbing the Peace



## Mad Cook (May 24, 2014)

It's one o'clock in the morning. 

The tenants next door have been playing very loud music since 10pm. 

Their house is a good 30 feet away from mine and I have double glazing and I can still hear the noise. The row is appalling. Fortunately I could sleep through the end of the world (Mother once vacuumed my bedroom while I was asleep in it and I didn't stir!) so it won't bother me but heaven help the neighbours on the other side who are nearer!

I could go and make a fuss now but I think I'll wait and go round at 7.30 in the morning (Sunday -_ Evil cackle_! ) and ring their bell until they are all wide awake!


----------



## pacanis (May 24, 2014)

I get used to white noise pretty easily. I'm not far from the local event place and have been hearing gawdawful local bands playing all day. Well, not really *hearing* them, but knowing they are playing. The TV drowns them out when I am inside.


----------



## CraigC (May 25, 2014)

My city has an 11:00 PM cut off for annoying noise. Silence is just a phone call away.


----------



## Zhizara (May 25, 2014)

For white noise, I can often use a box fan turned up high.  Unfortunately, it doesn't help with the construction going on next door.  

They are using a cherry picker to work on a large rehabilitation project with all day beep, beep... as they move it around.  Weekends too!!  Grrrrrr.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2014)

I've called the police more than once on noisy neighbors. They don't have a right to disturb the peace after a certain hour. Don't remember what that is; it hasn't happened for a long time now.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2014)

I had the same reoccurring problem years ago and I called the cops often. The neighbor asked me if I would call him first before the cops the next time and gave me his phone number. That worked, and I did.


----------



## pacanis (May 25, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> For white noise, I can often use a box fan turned up high. Unfortunately, it doesn't help with the construction going on next door.
> 
> They are using a cherry picker to work on a large rehabilitation project with all day beep, beep... as they move it around. Weekends too!! Grrrrrr.


 
My neighbor a couple doors down has a concrete business. Sometimes I hear him using his skidsteer at 5:00 AM to move stuff around. It has the backup warning too. Of course, since I'm up anyway, what do I care  I can't speak for the lady in-between us


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 26, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I had the same reoccurring problem years ago and I called the cops often. The neighbor asked me if I would call him first before the cops the next time and gave me his phone number. That worked, and I did.



Good arrangement and saves a silly call to the police who should be doing more beneficial things like eating donuts and pulling over people that had a glass of wine with dinner.



Mad Cook said:


> It's one o'clock in the morning.
> 
> The tenants next door have been playing very loud music since 10pm.
> 
> ...



I imagine its very annoying and everyone deserves peace and quite.
Is this the first time they annoyed you?
Have you had previous issues with noise from the same tenant.

If this was the first time and other wise they are good neighbors, a discussion today should be all it takes to get this problem solved.
The occasional party with loud music would be tolerated by me, as long as they were not playing country music. 

Seriously, If they are repeat offenders than by all means use whatever you have at your disposal to stop it.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 26, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> It's one o'clock in the morning.
> 
> The tenants next door have been playing very loud music since 10pm.
> 
> ...



Don't you just luv neighbors like that?Mother's day this year lasted with the people living behind us for 3 days.They start at 2pm end it around 3am..Every weekend somebody is always having a loud wall thumping party going on.My son now parks his diesel under or close to bedroom windows.Lets it idle long enough at 5am to wake them up.

Twice this week other neighbors have complained to me about the people behind me, Mother's day festivities.The cops don't show up. I told them what my son has been doing.They want to rent him and his truck the next time it happens.


----------



## CraigC (May 26, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Good arrangement and saves a silly call to the police who should be doing more beneficial things like eating donuts and pulling over people that had a glass of wine with dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ever have a Mariachi band wake you at 3:00 AM or try to deal with a belligerent, stupid drunk neighbor? Call the police and the neighbor has no clue who called them.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 26, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Ever have a Mariachi band wake you at 3:00 AM or try to deal with a belligerent, stupid drunk neighbor? Call the police and the neighbor has no clue who called them.



That's exactly what happens here. OOOOmmmmPAAAAPAAAH all night long.I can see calling the neighbor first out of courtesy.Kind of hard to do when we have a language barrier in the way.


----------



## medtran49 (May 26, 2014)

Just for clarification, Craig is talking about an actual Mariachi band in costume that marched back and forth between our houses and around the back playing instruments at full volume at 3:00 a.m.  Tried to yell out our 2nd story bedroom window at them to cut it out.  Either they couldn't hear or ignored.  Had to go outside and confront.  Odd couple, German older woman, younger Mexican man. we later found out the next day it was her birthday and he wanted to surprise her with a romantic gesture.  This came out with the apology the next day that she made him come over and give.  I think she was mortified.


----------



## pacanis (May 26, 2014)

My neighbor the town cop got his hands on a bunch of fireworks and shot them off last night around 10:30. His didn't go quite as high as the big shows, but they were definitely the real deal with multiple starbursts and the kind that explode twice. And then came the KABOOMS! So what started out as a peaceful evening out with my dogs in the backyard turned into quite the illegal fireworks display. I'm not complaining though. It wasn't windy anyway.


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2014)

The neighbors across from me on my side of the building set off fireworks every July 4th. They are not the KABOOM kind so I don't mind. And after all it is July 4th. (But fireworks are illegal in Massachusetts.) This foolishness lasts for about three days. Until they run out of supplies.


----------



## shopping (May 27, 2014)

I guess we're lucky, this city has noise restrictions.  I can understand how annoying those sounds can be over those late hours.

Any chance of petitioning the city council to bring about a noise ordinance and have it upheld by the police department?


----------



## Kayelle (May 27, 2014)

shopping said:


> I guess we're lucky, this city has noise restrictions.  I can understand how annoying those sounds can be over those late hours.
> 
> Any chance of petitioning the city council to bring about a noise ordinance and have it upheld by the police department?



Many live in a city with noise restrictions after 10pm. That doesn't mean the problem disappears any more than the more serious restraining orders against someone do any good if they are hell bent on ignoring the law.
Granted, the latter can be thrown in jail and maybe the same should be done for repeated noise offenses except for the over crowded jails. A stiff fine for repeat offenses sits well with me considering the time it takes for police to enforce the noise ordinance.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 28, 2014)

pacanis said:


> My neighbor the town cop got his hands on a bunch of fireworks and shot them off last night around 10:30. His didn't go quite as high as the big shows, but they were definitely the real deal with multiple starbursts and the kind that explode twice. And then came the KABOOMS! So what started out as a peaceful evening out with my dogs in the backyard turned into quite the illegal fireworks display. I'm not complaining though. It wasn't windy anyway.


 
My neighbor is a cop too, and on 4th of July he always has the best fireworks around! 

Edited...my small neighborhood here is unbelievably quiet.  Everyone around here shuts down by about 9PM, and I love it that way. Hope the problem doesn't continue, MadCook.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 28, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Ever have a Mariachi band wake you at 3:00 AM or try to deal with a belligerent, stupid drunk neighbor? Call the police and the neighbor has no clue who called them.



No, but sounds like lots of fun! 



Cheryl J said:


> My neighbor is a cop too, and on 4th of July he always has the best fireworks around!



Of course. He confiscated them all year long and now he will use them illegally himself.

We live out in the country and we really have no neighbors.  There are houses in the vacinity, but not close enough for these problems.
This works very well for us.
I like to play my tunes outside when tending the garden and sometimes in the evening. 
If i lived in the city, I could not do these things.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2014)

I live in the city and I do these things  Just not really loud. I live in a historic (by U.S. standards) neighborhood and the houses are about 10 feet apart, for the most part. 

Now, one thing that really annoys us is that the next-door neighbor made and hung dozens of wind chimes in the backyard trees. When it's really windy, or I have a bad headache, it drives me nuts. Not sure what to do about it. We've had many run-ins with them about the various ways they've intruded on us over the years.


----------



## pacanis (May 28, 2014)

I was much louder when I lived in the city. Sounds carry a long ways in the country.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I was much louder when I lived in the city. Sounds carry a long ways in the country.




How loud WERE you when you lived in the city, Pac?  

Lots of chain saws and lawn tractors running around here.


----------



## pacanis (May 28, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> How loud WERE you when you lived in the city, Pac?
> 
> Lots of chain saws and lawn tractors running around here.


 
I was so loud thaaaat... 

I lived on a corner across from a schoolyard and with it came band practices.
I also lived on a busy street with a lot of traffic, well, I guess that's what _busy street_ means, anyway...
Someone from 4-5 houses down on the other side of the street came over, while the band was practicing mind you, and asked me to turn down my stereo.
Who doesn't like Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here?
Of course I told her no.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 29, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I live in the city and I do these things  Just not really loud. I live in a historic (by U.S. standards) neighborhood and the houses are about 10 feet apart, for the most part.
> 
> Now, one thing that really annoys us is that the next-door neighbor made and hung dozens of wind chimes in the backyard trees. When it's really windy, or I have a bad headache, it drives me nuts. Not sure what to do about it. We've had many run-ins with them about the various ways they've intruded on us over the years.



My grandparents house in Key West was so close to the neighbors house, my grandmother did not even need to go next door to borrow a cup of sugar.  It could be easily exchanged between to adjacent windows.  Truth.

I also cannot stand wind chimes. My wife loves them.  I am so glad she buys the cheap ones that are destroyed when a good wind comes along.

That just gave me a great idea.  I will go and buy her a real nice pretty well made one as a gift.
I feel like I should do something for her.  Just because.


----------



## CarolPa (May 30, 2014)

My husband came from a family of 5 boys.  There was an older man who lived across the street, Mr Mason, who was always complaining about the noise.  He expected 5 boys to be quiet??  My husband grew up in the 50's and early 60's when the guys were putting loud pipes on their cars, etc.  It was a constant battle.  Now my husband's brother is in his mid 60's and is always complaining about the noisy kids in the neighborhood.  DH calls him "Mr Mason."


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 3, 2014)

I know I complained about the constant beep beep of the cherry picker going off Monday through Sunday for a couple of weeks in a row.

I'm just irked now that there was beep beep all day Sunday, and here it is Tuesday night and they haven't been around yesterday or today!  The beep beep machine is sitting there idle.

Sunday is the day many families come to visit Grandma or Grandpa who live in my apartment complex.  How annoying to hear the constant beep beep all day on a Sunday.  

It hasn't been particularly rainy, so I just can't figure out an excuse for their rude behavior.

Rant over.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a neighbor that is in love with his leaf blower. He blows every day.  At least he waits until late morning to use it, it's always about 9:30. I could set my clock by it, he's so timely.  lol


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> ...Now, one thing that really annoys us is that the next-door neighbor made and hung dozens of wind chimes in the backyard trees. When it's really windy, or I have a bad headache, it drives me nuts. Not sure what to do about it. We've had many run-ins with them about the various ways they've intruded on us over the years.


When I read your post the first thing that happened was that THIS song started up in my mind:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrxicquutFU&feature=kp

If you've heard of Christine Lavin you'll know how funny this will be. If you haven't had the pleasure of "meeting" her, give a listen. She composes folk-style songs. The original version of "Wind Chimes" was about her one and only vacation to Hawaii. This version is a tribute tweak for a fellow folk singer who is hanging up her guitar and quitting touring. As you listen to the song keep in mind that every time you hear wind chimes in the background she is hanging them off of her guitar...strap, head, anywhere she can. Live, she's a hoot! I've seen her in concert twice, and I would go again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2014)

Shrek and I love wind chimes, others don't and kept stealing them.  So...I put a ceiling hook in the corner of the living room and have the window open for the slight breeze that comes through.  Voila!  Wind chimes.

I want one of those huge wind chimes, but have no place to put it.  We even have chimes in the car and I was told I walk too quietly, so I put a cat bell on my work keyring.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I love wind chimes, others don't and kept stealing them.  So...I put a ceiling hook in the corner of the living room and have the window open for the slight breeze that comes through.  Voila!  Wind chimes.
> 
> I want one of those huge wind chimes, but have no place to put it.  We even have chimes in the car and I was told I walk too quietly, so I put a cat bell on my work keyring.



I wouldn't mind the chimes so much if there weren't so *many* of them. There are literally at least two dozen, made of heavy scrap metal the neighbor got from the shipyard where he works. When the wind is blowing, it's ridiculously loud, not a gentle, soothing type of wind chime.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I love wind chimes, others don't and kept stealing them.  So...I put a ceiling hook in the corner of the living room and have the window open for the slight breeze that comes through.  Voila!  Wind chimes.
> 
> I want one of those huge wind chimes, but have no place to put it.  We even have chimes in the car and I was told I walk too quietly, so I put a cat bell on my work keyring.



PF, in my "former life" we had chimes like that in our courtyard. They were about five feet long, and perfectly tuned to a beautiful low melodic sound. We enjoyed them so much but after my husband died, the sound of them in the night became so mournful to me. I gave them to my son and now when I go over there and hear them, I think of his father.



GotGarlic said:


> I wouldn't mind the chimes so much if there weren't so *many* of them. There are literally at least two dozen, made of heavy scrap metal the neighbor got from the shipyard where he works. When the wind is blowing, it's ridiculously loud, not a gentle, soothing type of wind chime.



GG...that's just ridiculous !! GRRRRRR...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 5, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> When I read your post the first thing that happened was that THIS song started up in my mind:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrxicquutFU&feature=kp
> 
> If you've heard of Christine Lavin you'll know how funny this will be. If you haven't had the pleasure of "meeting" her, give a listen. She composes folk-style songs. The original version of "Wind Chimes" was about her one and only vacation to Hawaii. This version is a tribute tweak for a fellow folk singer who is hanging up her guitar and quitting touring. As you listen to the song keep in mind that every time you hear wind chimes in the background she is hanging them off of her guitar...strap, head, anywhere she can. Live, she's a hoot! I've seen her in concert twice, and I would go again.



I missed this somehow but just listened to it and I loved it! Laughed out loud!  Thanks, CG.


----------



## Addie (Jun 6, 2014)

Ever since the kids were really small, I have had Christmas bells hanging on the doorknob. I love the sound of soft small wind chimes.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 7, 2014)

Our neighbors have wind chimes and my husband HATES to hear them when he's sitting out on the porch.  There is also a guy up the street who has recently been playing bag-pipe music.  DH said he feels like he's at a funeral.  On the other hand, when he is BLASTING his doo wop music, he is certain that all the neighbors come out on their porches just to listen to it!  Never enters his mind that he might be bothering someone.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2014)

Addie said:


> Ever since the kids were really small, I have had Christmas bells hanging on the doorknob. I love the sound of soft small wind chimes.



I have a string of sleigh bells on my door knob, it's my burglar alarm!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have bells on both doors, they were my sleepwalking alarm when I was taking Ambien...they are so nice we left them.  I no longer sleepwalk.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have a string of sleigh bells on my door knob, it's my burglar alarm!



Let's hope any burglers cooperate and use the front door.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 7, 2014)

My nearest neighbor is 1/3 of a mile away as the crow flies.

Any noise my neighbors make is low db. and not to often.

That's why I moved to the country in the first place. I can make as much noise as I want to and they can do what ever they want.

My biggest problem is that one neighbor seems to think he owns part of the public right of way and has attempted to block it off with logs and metal posts.

The fire department made him move the logs and someone  pulled up the metal posts.

Why are some people just a PIA to live next to?

Perhaps I just need to move farther away from civilization.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 7, 2014)

We are lucky that we live in a neighborhood of mostly retirees and no one is interested in making a lot of noise.  No loud parties, etc.  The thing to do when you want to have a loud party is to make sure the neighbors are invited.  Then they don't usually complain.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 7, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Ever have a Mariachi band wake you at 3:00 AM or try to deal with a belligerent, stupid drunk neighbor? Call the police and the neighbor has no clue who called them.


The sequel to my original post is that I noticed dumpsters and activity next door the other day. As the tenants wouldn't even put their garbage bags in the bins I thought this was interesting so went to introduce myself in "good neighbour" mode. Turns out the tenants did a moonlight flit and the property was sold quickly in a private arrangement. They seem a nice couple and they are doing a lot of ripping out. It seems the tenants did a lot of damage so the new people have their work cut out. A shame because the last owners but one had done a lot of work and made it beautiful.

The other thing I don't think I mentioned before is that the tenants used to have a lot of visitors at odd times of the day and night who only stayed for 10-15 minutes. Didn't take much hard thought to work out what was going on! This is a VERY respectable "village-y" area with a largely, umm, mature population who wouldn't spot a dealer if they fell over him but I used to live in quite an "interesting" area (that is "interesting" as in "may you live in interesting times" ! ) so had come across the breed before! The police had started to show an interest so it may be that the tenants thought discretion was the better part of valour. Anyway, peace has broken out.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 7, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> We are lucky that we live in a neighborhood of mostly retirees and no one is interested in making a lot of noise.  No loud parties, etc.  The thing to do when you want to have a loud party is to make sure the neighbors are invited.  Then they don't usually complain.


That's my philosophy. The ones who accept the invitation are enjoying themselves and those who decline aren't in a position to complain as it's their fault they aren't helping to make it!


----------



## shopping (Jun 8, 2014)

I spend time outside for the peace and quiet and the serenity and beauty of simply being outside, natural and natures sounds are why I'm out there.  

Toss wind chimes in that equation?  They don't belong.  Our across the street neighbors have wind chimes on their front porch.  When the wind blows from a certain direction and our windows are open over night, they sound like cow bells clanging. 

I keep saying that one of these days I'm going to cut them down.  I don't think anyone should have the right to inflict their idea of pleasant sounds on anyone else.  No one else in the area has those things, rather tacky. Of course their living area is on the other side of their house so they not only never hear them, they never spend outside time around the cow bells to hear how annoying they are.

Great topic!


----------



## Addie (Jun 8, 2014)

It is 80ºF already. I want to go up to my daughters, but not before she answers her phone. She isn't answering her house or cell. I want to bring her a lobster roll. Just for her. She better answer soon. 

Fortunately I live in an elderly housing complex. Everyone except me is in bed by nine pm. They have Bingo night here twice a week, and it starts at 6 and ends at 8 on the dot. By then they are all yawning. 

Any noise in this building is because someone has reserved the Community Room for a party. The latest I have ever seen someone holding a gathering down there was after my sister's wake. The whole family came back for food and it broke up after eleven pm. A couple of the tenants came down late and started all the cleanup for the family. Which was very nice of them. 

My next door neighbor has two daughters. I have never in my long life heard any child speak to their parent they way they scream at the top of their voice at her. One time it was so bad I almost called the police. Instead I knocked on her door and asked if everything was all right. I mentioned that I almost called the police because I thought she had been hurt. I guess that shook her and her daughters up, because there has been no more yelling at such a pitch since. There has been yelling, but on a lot lower pitch.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 8, 2014)

Addie, that story reminds me of when I moved into an apartment building years ago.  The first night, there were noises coming from the apartment next door that sounded like someone being thrown up against the wall.  There was no yelling (or moaning LOL).  I was so scared.  In time I met the couple next door and they were strange.  Didn't stay long.  They moved out in the middle of the night.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 8, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I have a neighbor that is in love with his leaf blower. He blows every day.  At least he waits until late morning to use it, it's always about 9:30. I could set my clock by it, he's so timely.  lol



I use mine at least every other day.  I like a nice and neat looking driveway and patio.
There is no particular time and what time it is would make little difference in my hood.
Morning, afternoon or evening are all okay by me. LOL


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 8, 2014)

<rant>I hate leaf blowers with a passion. We used to have a neighbor across the street who would blow leaves from the yard into the street, even on windy days when the wind would blow them back onto the yard, and on and on. Then he would blow the back yard into the alley, and I swear he blew the dirt alley.

I actually called the police on a guy a neighbor had hired to take care of her yard. On a Sunday afternoon, he spent a solid two hours blowing the yard and trying to blow WET leaves around the curb of the street. I reminded him that the street cleaner was coming in two days and would clean that up. He said it didn't have enough power to clean it!!!! wtf?

The policeman tried to tell me the guy was just trying to make a living. I told him if the neighbor had been playing a stereo that loud, he would have no problem telling them to turn it down. Noise is noise.

I firmly believe we have way too many labor-saving devices in this country, which contributes to the problem of having so many overweight people. Get a rake and a broom and get some exercise while you clean your yard!! <rant over>


----------



## Addie (Jun 8, 2014)

I for one miss gardening and yard work. They old fashion way. With a rake and shovel. And sometimes even down on my knees while planting. The first time I mowed a very large lawn, it was on a rider mower. I was scared to death of that thing. I don't even like using a power mower. The last time I had a yard that had lawn, I had an old fashion mower, that I pushed myself. I had a neighbor stop by and tell me he had heard that clickety clackety sound since he was a kid. He even asked me if he could have a quick turn using it. It was how he earned money as a kid. Mowing lawns with his father's manual mower.


----------



## shopping (Jun 9, 2014)

Leaf Blowers???  Oh, we must live on the same street.  Every Sunday there is a man a few houses away that does nothing all day but blow leaves, wet leaves, leaves covered with snow, you name it, he's out there.  When grass cutting time comes around, every Sunday again, around 9:30 a.m., out with the blower.  Heaven only knows what he's blowing that the breeze won't move.  He stops for a lunch break, then back out till late afternoon.  We believe he has to be hard of hearing.  Between cow bell chimes clanging and the routine Sunday blower, our quiet out of the way subdivision has become noisy at times.


----------

